# SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max 125€



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*Suche Schlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen-für max 125€*

Moin,

mal ein Fred der etwas anderen Art.....

Ich suche ganz dringend ein Schlauchboot was ich zu allem benutzen will außer darauf fischen dürfen wir leider nicht... 

Ich habe 3 Kandidaten in engerer Auswahl......das wär einmal.....

Das Wehncke Sailor 280, leider kostet das Sailor 310 über 40€ weniger, und mit 12,5kg is mir das n bissle zu schwer und vorallem auch zu groß...fragt mich nich wieso das teurer ist als das kleinere ich kappiers selber nicht, hier der Link vom 310er.....http://cgi.ebay.de/Sailor-310-Schlauchboot-Angelboot-ideal-zum-Angeln_W0QQitemZ370347500030QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item563a6e61fe

Dann das Seahawk 2, aber ich war vor ner Woche mal auf nem Boot mit nem Kumpel dem seins is 2,1m lang und da haste hal kaum Platz....und das Seahawk 2 is nur 2,36m....das Seahawk 3 is schonwieder ein Riesengefährt mit 2,95m.....ich muss das ja auch transportieren, deshalb wären 2,5m glaub optimal ! 

Hier das Seahawk 2 http://www.direktkauf.net/Schlauchboote-Zubehoer/Intex-Schlauchboot-Set-Seahawk-2-68347::400.html
Das Seahawk is auch ober günstig, da sind sogar schon Paddel und Doppelhubpumpe dabei...denk halt dementsprechend wird auch die Qualität des Bootes sein, weil n Paddel und so ne Pumpe kosten normal ja schon min 30€.

Mein Favorit ist der Sevylor FischHunter HF 250, hier http://www.arts-outdoors.de/Shop/pr...e/Sevylor-Fishhunter-HF250-Sonderangebot.html.

Ich denk für max 2 Personen hat das mit 2,5m genau die richtige Größe, laut Beschreibung macht das auch den stabilsten Eindruck.

Kann eventuell jemand was zu den Booten sagen, grad wie lang se halten, kp halt einfach eure Erfahrungen, wär ganz nett.

Vielleicht gibts ja noch andere gute Boote die ich bisher übersehen habe...das weiße Seahawk I, II, usw,... will ich allerdings nicht....möcht nicht mit nem weißen Boot rumheizen, *das sieht ja fürchterlich aus.....*

Wie gesagt möcht halt nicht mehr wie 125€ fürs Boot ausgeben, da kommen ja noch ca 40€ für Paddel und Doppelhub Pumpe die man auch zum entlüften nehmen kann dazu (wegen der Transportgröße).

*Wenn wir grad bei Paddel sind,* da bin ich mir total unschlüssig ob ich 2 einzelne Paddel nehmen soll oder eine Doppel Paddel, ich hab kp was da besser ist, *was meint Ihr ????*


Gruß


----------



## Sterni01 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Die kannst du alle in die Tonne kloppen !

1. ist das Material zu dünn,
2. gehen dir die Nähte ständig kaputt !


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Hi,


haha das hab ich scho gewusst das solche Posts kommen, aber......

 A. kann ich mir kein teureres leisten und ich wills am besten schon seit Übergestern haben.....weil mich die Auswerferei des Futters tierisch anpisst, ne Spod Combo kommt irgendwann nächstes Jahr.

B gehts auch schon wegem Transport nicht, das is das Hauptproblem was ich habe...leider.

C. *dürfen wir sowieso nicht vom Boot aus angeln, ansonsten ist alles erlaubt !


Wenn ich mal an Ebro gehe dann gibts dort sowieso alles und ich brauch nichts mitnehmen(wird die nächsten 3-4 Jahre das einzigste Ausflugsziel sein), Kollege sein Vater hat n Wallercamp, brauchs also nur für meine Hausgewässer, sind ja alles Seen von 8, 9, 11 und 18 Hektar.


Man wieso isn das so doof das jedesmal wenn ich was schwarz markiere er danach alles in Schwarz schreibt.......kann man da nichts umstellen das er danach wieder normal schreibt ?

I be mol paar Stunden weg.


Gruß


*


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

Hi,
ist vollkommen egal welches Badeboot du da nimmst.
Ich würde sogar warten bis Aldi ihre Badeboote im Angebot hat , die sind noch preiswerter und sind genau so gut/schlecht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lenzibald (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Servus.
Also da kann ich Udo nur recht geben. Für deinen Zweck kannst jedes Badesboot nehmen. Ich hab mir eines um 40.- Inklusive Blasebalg und Ruder gekauft ist 2,8m lang war neu. Ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt und hält immer noch nehms allerdings nicht zum Angeln sondern eben als Badeschaluchboot wird dabei von den Kindern sicher mehr strapaziert als wenn ichs zum Angeln nehmen würde.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## antonio (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Die kannst du alle in die Tonne kloppen !
> 
> 1. ist das Material zu dünn,
> 2. gehen dir die Nähte ständig kaputt !



hast du erfahrungen damit?

antonio


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Hi,
ich persönlich empfinde es eh als Frechheit die Modelle der  Boote als "" FischHunter "" oder ähnlich zu bezeichnen.
Das sind reine Badeboote , das hat nichts mit Schlauchbooten zu tun.
Der Preis für ein Schlauchboot beginnt ab 500 Euro , alles andere sind eben nur Badeboote und die nehmen sich alle nichts in der Qualität.
Zum auslegen von Montagen sind sie ok , erwarte aber nicht das sie bei wöchendlichem Auf und Abbau jahrelang halten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Ne da erwarte ich auch nicht viel, wenns 2-3 Jahre hält bin ich schon zufrieden, sind ja immer Reperatur Kits dabei und im Notfall kann man die ja nachkaufen für 5€....


Ich wollte mir zuerst ein Badeboot kaufen, habe gestern mit meiner Mum telefoniert die meinte auch das Aldi und Co demnächst eigentlich welche haben sollten, aber die sind im Internet auf keinen Fall teurer, zb gibts eins von Sevylor das sich glaub OB250 nennt, und aktuell im einen Shop anstatt 70€ nur 28€ kostet.

Hier das mein ich - 
http://www.arts-outdoors.de/Shop/pr...-Angelboot-OB250-Outback-250-TOP-ANGEBOT.html

Ich habe halt gedacht, das die Boote die als Angelboot deklariert sind, eine etwas dickere Haut haben......#c#c#c#c........vorallem das FischHunter HF, hat den das noch niemand gehabt oder mal begrabbelt ???

Das is auch das einzigste wo dabei steht das es ne etwas dickere Haut hat und bissle strapazierfähiger is als die anderen, aber schreiben kann man halt viel......


----------



## antonio (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich persönlich empfinde es eh als Frechheit die Modelle der  Boote als "" FischHunter "" oder ähnlich zu bezeichnen.
> Das sind reine Badeboote , das hat nichts mit Schlauchbooten zu tun.
> Der Preis für ein Schlauchboot beginnt ab 500 Euro , alles andere sind eben nur Badeboote und die nehmen sich alle nichts in der Qualität.
> ...



da hast du recht udo richtige schlauchboote sind das nicht.
zum bischen montageauslegen  oder ein bischen tackletransport sind sie aber brauchbar auch über jahre.

antonio


----------



## Karpfenstipper (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

#hMoinsen ,
schau doch mal bei SVB auf die Seite , da habe ich meins her , kostet allerdings 279€ ist aber super , ich nehme es jedesmal mit auf meinem Fahrradanhänger , das gibt es allerdings nur in Rot , oder weiß ist aber super dafür geeignet!!
Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

Hi,
ja , ist egal von welcher Firma du kaufst , die meisten dieser Boote werden eh in ein und der selben Fabrik gebaut.
Mehr muss so ein Badeboot auch nicht kosten , die sind auch nicht schlechter als die Boote um 100 Euro.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lostparadise (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Also ich hatte mal ein Fishhunter... Bin da mit Gummistiefel, Bundeswehrstiefel etc drin rum gehüpft... 

Und es hat prima gehalten, bis ich mal im "angetrunkenen Zustand" mit ner Kippe drin eingepennt bin #q

Aber wenn hol ich mir wieder eines von Sevylor, net grad des Fishhunter... Weil ich bezahl net 50€ mehr wegen den Rutenhaltern|supergri|supergri

Aber echt ein gutes Boot für des Geld!!!!

Grooz!!!!#h


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Danksche aber 300€ kann ich aktuell bei Gott nich ausgeben dafür brauch ich noch viel zuviel anderen wichtigeren Tackle, wenn doch soviel würd ich gleich ein richtiges kaufen aer das geht aktuell halt nicht......

Was is SVB.....kann damit nichts anfangen#c#c#c

Sobald ich umgezogen bin schweiß ich mir auch nen Fahrrad Anhänger, habs dann ja nur noch 1km zur Seenplatte....jippi.

Ich brauch halt noch diesen Monat den Chub Carp Quiver 5 + 4, das ist aktuell am wichtigsten das meine Ruten geschützt sind, und denk in diesen Futteral krieg ich dann bestimmt auch das Boot samt Pumpe und Paddel, Kescher und sonstiges Zeugs rein......weil sobald ich das Boot habe müsst ich dann 2x an Angelplatz laufen, aktuell lauf ich zwar nur einmal aber auch nur weil ich mehrere Sachen mit ner Schnur aufn Rücken gespannt habe....das is jedesmal Schwerstarbeit, wir müssen meist ein ganzes Stück laufen weil wir nur an bestimmen Plätzen parken dürfen was ich totaler Schwachsinn finde....naja Nabu halt....


Egal sobald ich umgezogen bin interessiert mich das eh nich mehr, dann fahr ich mitm Fahrrad direkt an meinen Angelplatz und jut ist !


Naja mal luaga wenn keiner was zum FischHunter HF sagen kann, werd ich für 29€ das Sevylor OB250 nehmen.....dann hab ich schowieder Moneten gesparrt.


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Ich habe das Seahawk 2. 
Bin mit der Qualität vollkommen zufrieden. Dickere Haut & stabilere Nähte als ein Badeboot hat es allemal. Nutze es zum rausbringen von Montagen und sogar zu kurzen Bootsangeltouren mit 1-2 Ruten auf kleinen Seen. Habe es allerdings dazu etwas aufgetunt. 
Ist aber zum Bootsangeln doch beengt, hätte das eine Nr. größer, in der 3-Mann-Version kaufen sollen.
Pumpe & Paddel sind ok und für meinen Zweck ausreichend. Natürlich ist so eine Luftmatraze nix für größere Seen oder längere Touren. Zum Transport packe ich das Boot inkl. Pumpe, Paddel, Anker, sonstiges Gedöns in einen kleinen Gummikübel.
Aufbau in 10/15min kein Problem.
Wenn du bei ebay etwas zockst, kriegst du das dort deutlich unter dem normalen Verkaufspreis.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Jo das Seahawk 2 is nur 2,36m lang.....okay das HF250 is auch nur 250.....aber ich bin ja vor kurzem zu 2. auf nem 2,1m Boot gesessen und denk die 40cm mehr sollten für 2 Leute ausreichen.

*@Kati* meinst ein 2,5m Boot reicht nicht aus für 2 Leute (zu 70% werd ich wohl alleine drauf sitzen) ?

Ich habe die letzten 2 Tage schonmal bei Ebay geschaut und die Seahawk 2er die da weggegangen sind haben dann jedesmal 52€ oder 54€ gekostet, in dem einen Shop krieg ichs für 49,99€ mit Paddel, Pumpe und R-Kit.

Die 3m Boote wiegen halt gleich mal wieder 5kg mehr....


Ich glaubs ja nich hab das Sailor 280 für 79€ gefunden...


Ich hoffe jemand kann was zum FischHunter Boot sagen, das scheint mir doch den robustesten Eindruck zu machen.


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jo das Seahawk 2 is nur 2,36m lang.....okay das HF250 is auch nur 250.....aber ich bin ja vor kurzem zu 2. auf nem 2,1m Boot gesessen und denk die 40cm mehr sollten für 2 Leute ausreichen.
> 
> *@Kati* meinst ein 2,5m Boot reicht nicht aus für 2 Leute ?
> 
> ...



Nein, ich meinte, das Seahawk 2 (2,36m) *reicht grad mal für einen!*
Bzw. es reicht schon, ist aber echt beengt, zumindest wenn man auch vom Boot angeln will. Das Ding ist als 2-Mann-Boot deklariert, ich empfinde es als zu eng. Und ich bin  mit 1,80m/90kg kein Riese.
Die Länge sagt wenig aus. Die dicke Gummiwulst musst du theoretisch abziehen, dann bleibt wenig Innenraum übrig. Drin sitzen, Rucksack, evtl. noch'n Eimer,... da ist kaum noch Bewegungsfreiheit. Deswegen hab ich das aufgetunt (Holzboden zum reinlegen, Sitzbrett,... ; der Umbau erscheint demnächst mal als Foto-Artikel in 'Der Raubfisch').
*Nur zum Auslegen von Montagen wird das für 1 oder auch 2 Personen völlig reichen, ja.*
Willst du aber auch mal vom Boot fischen oder drillen oder das alles gar zu 2t machen, tu dir von vornherein einen Gefallen und hol dir eine 3-Mann-Version.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Danksche, klar werds zu 90% nur zum auslegen, anfuttern und so benutzen, aber wir haben im näheren Umkreis 3 Seen wo man vom Boot aus fischen darf, wir gehen da zwar nicht oft hin aber dann hab ich wenigstens eins und brauch keins ausleihen.


Hat sich jetzt sowieso erledigt hab das Seahawk 3 für 35€ inkl. Versand gefunden, dann nehm ich das !


*Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob ich ein Doppel Paddel nehme oder 2 normale Paddeln, was meint Ihr was is besser ?*


----------



## Jigga2010 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Guten Morgen,


Ich kann dir nur die 1-2 Mann Schlauchboote der Bundeswehr Empfehlen - Ich hab bei ebay für ein neues 150 Euro bezahlt

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bundeswehr-Schla...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item335c0fc016

Ist grad eins drinn. Super Verarbeitung 2m lang 1m Breit der Boden ist zum Aufblasen udn fühlt sich an wie ne einzelne Platte.

Ich benutze das ganze mit nem Doppelpaddel und ner Isomatte(Damits nicht Kalt wird durch den Boden).


Zum Loten Füttern und auch drillen an kleinen bis mittleren Seeen absolut aureichend.

Ich hab 3 Badeboote gebraucht bis ich das gefunden hab :q


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Hi,


jo ich kenn das BW Boot aber das ist mir bedeutend zu klein, bin letztens mit nem Kumpel in nem 2,1m Boot gehockt....ne Danke aber das ich echt viel zu klein, auch wenn die Boote wirklich super sind !


Hört sich auch nicht gut an was er da schreibt....hats zum Karpfen fischen benutzt und Motnagen auslegen...was jetzt verboten wurde.....ohje mine....ich befürchte sowieso schon böses das se uns irgendwann mal noch alles verbieten....außer sterben......


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Nim das Boot von Lidl (im Onlineshop) billiger kommst Du dabei kaum weg. Ich habe damit bis dato nur die Erfahrung beim Baden gemacht, aber für Montagen rausfahren usw ist es gut geeignet.

http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Hobby-und-Freizeit/Angelboot-mit-Motor


----------



## Jigga2010 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Na gut wenn es zu klein ist dann eben nicht #c.

Dem Montagenauslege Verbot sehe ich an meinem Gewässern gelassen entgegen.

Die werden auch als Badeseeen genutzt, also kann mir da nicht wirklich jemand was.

Darf auch der "0815 Mensch" nicht mit dem Boot drauf geh ich auch nicht mehr.

Darf jemand der Geld bezahlt um dort angeln zu dürfen nicht mim Boot drauf - andere aber schon, lach ich drüber und fahr anfüttern |uhoh:  und zwar dann wenn alle schlafen muss ja keiner wissen.


----------



## karp (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Moin Mike#h

Ich kann dir ein seahawk empfehlen hab es 3jahre im einsatzt gehabt.Hat 50 euro gekostet.Für das geld gibts nichts besseres.Das ding ist cool für deine zwecke genau das richtiege.Hier ein bild.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Das DSB BW Boot wär bestimmt auch super duper.....hatte das mal gesehen bei nem Kollegen aber der hats erst im letzten September verkauft....gibts das den nur in 2m und das 8-10...dazwischen gibts keins oder wie ?

Gibts das DSB BW Boot eigentlich nirgends mehr, haben die das ausm Programm genommen weil kanns nirgends mehr finden, aber nehm jetzt sowieso das Seahawk 3 für 35€ und vom gesparrten Geld kommt ne 2. Karpfenrute her.


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

35 Flocken für das 3er ist ein SUPER-Schnäppchen!


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Sowieso, deshalb gibbets do au nemme viel zu überlegen.


Glaub ich kauf mir die Doppel Paddel, und dazu ne schöne Doppelhub Pumpe, die ich auch zum das Boot entlüften nehmen kann, das ich ein richtig kleines Packet habe was hoffentlich in meinen Chub Carp Quiver Rutenfutteral reinpasst...naja muss eigentlich-wenn Bivvys reinpassen sollt das Boot auch Platz finden.


Danksche @all für die Tipps


----------



## Jigga2010 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Da sollte es keine Probleme mit dem Platz geben.

Hf mit dem Ding, bei mir hats einige gute Fische gebracht!


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Wat heisst HF ????



Was meint Ihr reicht ne Doppel Paddel mit 2,25m...oder doch lieber vorsichtshalber eine nehmen die bis auf 2,5m ausziehbar ist ????

Kenn michda halt echt nicht aus....

Oder doch lieber 2 einzelne Paddel ?


Okay ich nehm vorsichtshalber Doppelpaddel die ich auch einzeln also als Riemenpaar benutzen kann...kauf das Doppelpaddel von Wehncke und auch die Doppelhubpumpe von denen sind glaub genau die gleichen wie von Sevylor nur das beides zusammen bald 13€ billiger ist.


----------



## waldschratnrw (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



Jigga2010 schrieb:


> Na gut wenn es zu klein ist dann eben nicht #c.
> 
> Dem Montagenauslege Verbot sehe ich an meinem Gewässern gelassen entgegen.
> 
> ...


Kommentar total überflüssig


----------



## Jigga2010 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Kommentar total überflüssig



Auch so

HF heisst have fun


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

Hi,
wenn du mit dem Auto bis zum Gewässer kommst dann kauf dir beim Aldi ne elektrische Pumpe , die haben die ab und zu im Angebot 12 oder 220 Volt für 6 Euro .
Damit haste dein Boot in 3 Minuten aufgepumpt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Hmmm...

Meinst solche E Pumpen sind überhaupt erlaubt ?#c

Weil bei uns sind alle Arten Bootsmotoren verboten....klar das is was anderes wie so ne Pumpe....... muss eh später noch beim Vorstand anrufen wegem Schlüssel für 2 Schranken an den hinteren 2 Seen, dann kann ich gleich wegen so ner Pumpe fragen


----------



## punkarpfen (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Ich habe ein Badeboot vom Pennymarkt. Es ist Blau/Grau/Weiß 270cm lang, mit Paddeln und Blasebalg. Es wurde zweimal benutzt. Neupreis war 60 Euro. Für 45 Eur inkl. Versand wäre es deins.


----------



## Ralle2609 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

das uns alles verboten wird da hast du nur zu recht !!!

bei uns ist boot verboten zelt mit und ohne böden und sogar schon karpfenliegen weil man darinne auch pennen kann !!!!!!!!

feuer sowieso 

die spinnen doch alle


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

@Ralle jo bei uns sind auch Zelte mit Boden verboten, alle Boots Motoren und vom Boot fischen...achso grillen auch, nur an speziellen Grillplätzen....davon gibts natürlich nur an einem See einen....halt schön wenn du am 4. See zeltest......und parken nur an speziellen Parkplätzen, das is an jedem See 1 Platz außer am Hauptsee mit 18 Hektar da gibts 2 Plätze......Rest musste laufen.....

@Punkarpfen, ne Danke ich kauf mir das Seahawk 3 mit 2,95m, 2 Angelrutenhalter, 2 Sitzkissen usw,.... für *35€* inklusive Versand, Pumpe und die Doppelpaddeln die man auch einzeln benutzen kann kosten nochmal 25€ also alles zusammen zahl ich *50€* !


----------



## Sterni01 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



antonio schrieb:


> hast du erfahrungen damit?
> 
> antonio



Ja , sonst würde ich soetwas nicht schreiben !
Ich hatte 2 ,,Fisch Hunter,, , mit Spiegel und E-Motor. Die waren genau so Sch..ße wie das Sevylor !!!

Man kann da auch aufpassen, wie man will. Wenn die Naht meint, sie will kaputt gehen, dann geht sie auch kaputt ! :q

Hatte mir dann mal ein ,,Yamaha,, gekauft. Ist sicher teurer, aber das war wenigstens ein ,,Boot,, !

Kannst ja mal in der ,, Bucht,, ein gebrauchtes suchen !!!


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

Hi,
ist ja eh zu spät , der TE hat sich ja eins bestellt.
Um Montagen auszulegen wirds wohl reichen , zum angeln würde ich es nicht benutzen.
Dann lieber ein 20 Jahre altes gebrauchtes " richtiges " Schlauchboot .
Bei den " Badebooten " sind eben die Nähte das Problem , die bekommt man wenn sie denn mal reißen auch nicht mehr geflickt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Corvinus (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @Punkarpfen, ne Danke ich kauf mir das Seahawk 3 mit 2,95m, 2 Angelrutenhalter, 2 Sitzkissen usw,.... für *35€* inklusive Versand, Pumpe und die Doppelpaddeln die man auch einzeln benutzen kann kosten nochmal 25€ also alles zusammen zahl ich *50€* !




35 + 25 = 50 ???

Hab ich die Mathematik-Revolution verpasst?


----------



## crossfire (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



Corvinus schrieb:


> 35 + 25 = 50 ???
> 
> Hab ich die Mathematik-Revolution verpasst?



Lernt man in der Waldorfschule nennt sich Kreative Mathematik  

An alle die noch eine GUTES Angelboot suchen schaut euch auf Yachtseiten um da werden Schlauchboote mit Qualität für relativ kleines Geld verkauft ..


----------



## Der-Hechter (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



crossfire schrieb:


> Lernt man in der Waldorfschule nennt sich Kreative Mathematik


Witzig! #q


----------



## Schleie! (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

Du läufst nur ein oder zweimal zum angelplatz, knigge?
ich lauf, wenn ich über nacht bleibe, ca 5-6x


----------



## Jigga2010 (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Ich lauf fürn Wochenende nur einmal :q


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (14. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

also ich habe ein recht gutes schlauchboot muss ich mal sagen uwe und meins hat nicht 500 glocken gekostet. ich habe das navigator III ist recht groß,.. stabile pvc plane die mal nicht so schnell reißt oder durch einen haken kaputt geht. motorisierbar bis 3 ps und wenn ich da mein e motor ran mache,.. mein tackle rauf bringe oder einfach mal nur mit einem kumpel auf zander vom boot aus angel ist das top. du kannst es dir ja mal anschauen und dann urteilen. ansonsten wenn es dir lieber ist,.. ich verkaufe dir auch das navigator für 699 € wenn du dich damit denn besser fühlst. 
gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



Corvinus schrieb:


> 35 + 25 = 50 ???
> 
> Hab ich die Mathematik-Revolution verpasst?





Bah ey alter........denk dir dein Teil und bleib einfach weg.....ey zuhart...Leute gibts die gibts garnicht......meine Fresse.....da vertippst dich mal dann kommen gleich solche daher, die nix besseres zu tun haben als andere zu belehren.....

Außerdem kauf ich sicherlich kein Boot für 45€ wenn ich eins mit mehreren Futures neu für 60€ kriege....wer das will kanns gerne machen, ich nicht !

Zumals auch nur 60€ sind wegen den etwas spezielleren Doppelpaddel die man auch einzeln nutzen kann....weiß nicht was ich besser finde deshalb kauf ich so eins, dann kann ich beides testen.


----------



## Carras (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Bleibt die Frage wie Du denn so rechnest, trotzdem noch.

60 € für das Boot all inclusive. O.K.

Dachte Du bist jemand der auf Qualität sehr achtet. War mal in nem anderen Thread von Dir so geschrieben.

Rechne mal die nächsten fünf sechs Jahre hoch?
Wenn es dumm läuft,... (was natürlich nicht sein muss!) alle zwei Jahre ein Neues Boot. Zum guten Schluss wirst Du Dir dann doch ein Boot kaufen (müssen) daß diesen Namen danm  auch zurecht trägt und mal gut 300 bis 500 für so eines hinblättern (gebraucht oder neu).
Wenn Du dann alle zwei Jahre zuvor wieder 40-50 € für eine neues Badeboot drauf rechnest? 

Was kommt Dich dann auf Dauer gesehen, billiger?

Ich persönlich würde es schon so machen wir andere das auch schon erwähnt haben. Lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und gebraucht nach was tauglichem suchen. Auf Dauer wirst Du davon mehr haben!

Nur so meine Meinung

Grüßle


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

Hi,
na ja , wenn er langfristig ein Boot nutzen möchte dann sollte es auf jeden Fall mehr als ein Badeboot sein.
Ich kenne da Leute bei uns auf dem Campingplatz die fahren Schlauchboot die sind 20 jahre alt und die Boote halten auch noch 10 Jahre.

Aber wenn der TE mal nicht mehr ausgeben möchte bleibt ja nichts anderes als ein Badeboot.
Und für den Preis den er bezahlt ist das Boot ok , auch wenn ich damit nicht zum angeln auf einen See rausfahren würde.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carras (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Nun,...sein Limit war Anfangs bei 125.-€ gewesen.
Dafür gibt es das DSB BW Boot schon. Eine ganz andere Sache als die Badeboote.
Man sollte das Ablegen von Montage und auch das Drillen nicht unterschätzen. Vor allem wenn man Nachts bei Nebel auf dem See ist.
Da zieht dich der Fisch ggf. mal schnell über Totholz drüber oder Steinkanten,..Die Luft geht im Badeboot dann ganz schnell raus. Wenn Es dich dann wieder Richtung Seemitte treibt oder zieht,....dann viel viel Spass beim Schwimmen. Höhrt sich vielleicht überspitzt an. Aber sowas kann Lebensgefährlich werden.
Stockdunkle Nacht, dicker Nebel,....der Fisch zieht ab,...und dann ein Boot das evtl. die Luft verliert auf nem See der mal mehr als 50 auf 50 Meter hat? 

Wäre nicht mein Fall. Wer schon mal bei dickem Nebel mit nem Boot auf nem See war, weiß was ich meine. Ohne GPS o.ä. kann es passieren, daß man ganz schnell, völlig orientierungslos ist. 
Und in so nem Fall hab ich halt doch lieber ein "echtes" Boot unterm Hintern.

Grüßle


----------



## Xarrox (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Knigge Spar Lieber ein Paar Monate und kauf dir gleich ein gutes Boot von Allroundmarin oder so ich habe letzes jahr 3 Boote durch gebracht

1.Campinggaz Boot ausm Praktiker
2.Dann son Intex Boot von ebay
3.Sevylor irgendwas 

Alles billige teile das campinggas ist mir beim füttern Kaputt gegangen an der Naht gerissen das ist ein geiles gefühl nur der innere ring hatte noch luft und fast alles ist reingefallen. kannst nicht paddel drehst dich nur im kreis.
Die anderen Boote sind auch meist an den schweißnähten gerissen.#q
Deswegen spare ich jetzt und kauf mir ein gutes Schlauchboot ich denke jeder von uns kann schwimmen aber es kann doch schon gefährlich werden wenn das Boot kaputt geht.
Wer Billig kauft kauft min. 2mal 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Knigge007 (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



Carras schrieb:


> Dachte Du bist jemand der auf Qualität sehr achtet. War mal in nem anderen Thread von Dir so geschrieben.




Hi,


jo ich achte da normal auch sehr drauf, aber ich bin Anfänger mir fehlt noch mein Rutenfutteral der 80€ kostet, dann brauch ich ganz dringend ne 2. Karpfen Combo...... Kleinteile On Mass....Hecht Zeit geht auch bald los, da hab ich noch so gut wie garnichts.........die MK II Swinger will ich auch, das Kit kostet auch 90€.....und so gehts weiter.....

Am Samstag gehen wir Pellets und Co kaufen, kostet mich au wieder ~100€....

Dann haben wir ja 2 Bäche da brauch ich nen kleinen Forellen Kescher und so ne Tasche/Rucksack und kleine KuKös, kostet mich bestimmt auch wieder 100€

Bis spätestens Mitte Juli habe ich keine Murmeln mehr....also brauch ich da auch wieder min. 150€...

Nicht zu vergessen, ich bin aktuell arbeitslos und habs nich so dicke...okay ich hab nen Nebenjob aber davon kannst dir halt keine großen Sprünge leisten wie wenn du 1,1-1,4K € im Monat verdienst!

Da ich bei Rute, Rolle und Co nich sparen will, muss ichs halt nun beim Boot machen, und 2 Jahre hält mich das sicher aus zumal ich ja nich drauf angeln darf, bis dahin sieht die Welt auch ganz anderst aus.


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

Hi Mike,
dann erst mal viel Glück damit das mit der Arbeit wieder hin haut.
Leg erst mal mit dem Badeboot los , spar dir die Kohle zusammen und dann kannste dir immer noch ein Schlauchboot kaufen , bist ja noch jung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## punkarpfen (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Wie heißt es nochmal so schön: Keine Arme keine Kekse.
Man muss natürlich seine Ansprüche den finanziellen Möglichkeiten anpassen. Egal wo man Abstriche macht, es schmerzt immer irgendwie. Anhand deiner Auflistung würde ich schonmal die MKII weglassen. Die sind gut - keine Frage, aber die gehen schon eher in Richtung Luxus. Man kann mit dem Bdeboot Freude haben, wenn man ein paar Dinge beachtet:
Du musst das Boot wie ein rohes Ei behandeln; über Kies ziehen usw. macht das Boot nicht mit. Nutze das Boot niemals alleine; sollte etwas passieren, ist es weitaus besser, wenn ein Kollege helfen kann. Nutze das Boot nur bei warmen Wasser; in kaltem Wasser ist das Risiko des Ertrinkens/Erfrierens weitaus größer. Das Tragen einer Schwimmweste mag auf einem Baggersee lächerlich wirken, aber es könnte im Bedarfsfall dein Leben retten. 
Unterm Strich stellt sich die Frage, ob man überhaubt ein Badeboot braucht um an einem kleineren/mittelgroßen Baggersee zu angeln.


----------



## rado1 (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

Kann mich Punkkarppfen und Carras nur anschliessen.

@ Knigge, meinst Du nicht du hast etwas viele Ziele im Moment(Karpfen, Hecht, Forelle). 
Ich habe vor drei Jahren mit dem Karpfenangeln begonnen(mittlerweile eine Vermögen versenkt, was im übrigen bei einer Spinncombo auch kein Problem war) was heute meine MKII sind, waren damals mit Sand gefüllte Ü-Eier, was heute mein Rod Pod ist, waren damals vier simple Banksticks, meine zweite Karpfencombo war eine Grundrute mit einem WG 60gr. bestückt mit einer 4000er Exage und glaube mir ich habe auch damit Karpfen gefangen. Was ich damit sagen will ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle ersteinmal zwei vernünftige Allroundcombos zulegen, eine mit 40gr WG und eine mit 60gr.WG dazu Rollen eines namenhaften Herstellers(gibt es glaube ich nur einen). Denn damit kannst du Dich in fast allen Angelarten ausprobieren. Wenn Du es so machst sollte etwas mehr für ein vernünftiges Schlauchboot hängen bleiben. 
Denn glaube mir ein Kompromiss schliessen wie bei deinem Schlauchboot, den bereust Du spätestens nach einer Saison. Gerade was Schlauchboote betrifft bin ich ein gebranntes Kind. Habe vor zwei Jahren den ganzen Sommer über Montagen mit einem HF 280 ausgebracht, alles gut geklappt, ich wurde immer fahrlässiger. Im Herbst auf Blinkertour auf einem See von 80 h grösse, im Freiwasser ein Hecht im Drill verloren und den Gummi in den äusseren Ring versengt, dachte dann das wars mit angeln, zurückrudern hast ja noch drei Kammern. Das ufer war schätzungsweise 80 mtr. entfernt, es war herbst und sehr windig, ich kamm mir vor wie ein Rudersklave auf einer Galliere. Nach zwei Stunden hatte ich das Ufer erreicht, gefühlt waren es zehn Stunden und den Muskelkater spüre ich heute noch.

Mfg Ralf


----------



## Berlinerstar (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Geh mal zu Netto mit dem Hund.
Die hatten vor ner woche angelzeug und auch ein Fishhunter Schlauchboot mit Paddel für 39,95#h


----------



## Ralle2609 (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

also son paar meinungen kann ich hier überhaupt nicht vertreten...

wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal lasse ich in vielen fällen stehen aber dies stimmt in vielen fällen auch nicht...

leute mein angelkram kostet bei weitem keine millionen und bei mir muss auch kein shimano oder haste nich gesehn drauf stehen und das tut es auch nicht

aber wisst ihr was ? ICH FANGE AUCH FISCHE auch wenn der neben mir auf seine delkim bissis guckt und denkt wie kann der idiot mit seinem prött angeln und bei ihm rappeln die billigen jenzi und kogha bissis die ganze zeit

die gefahren sollte man natürlich mit berücksichtigen das steht irgendwo auch im vordergrund, aber ich hab auch sone gelbe nussschale mit der wir immer im sommer mit n paar kisten bier rumpaddeln... das teil hält aber und das wurde schon teils echt rangenommen
auf die dauer ist hochwertiges zeugs natürlich besser aber knigge hat im mom bzw will im mom nicht soviel fürs boot ausgeben was ich auch verstehe denn die 60euro tun nicht so weh wenn sie kaputt gehen oder er es wegwirft wenn er ein gutes boot hat

im gegenteil die paddel kann er noch wieder benutzen usw nur im moment braucht er das boot wie ich anhand seiner posts lese also muss er halt kompromisse machen



denkt dran ihr wart auch nicht immer reich
wenn man geld hat ist sowas leicht zusagen

ich denke nun schon an die zeiten zurück wo ich noch kein festes geld gehabt hab und von meinem taschengeld leben musste... ich habs aber überlebt und man muss halt gucken was bei den billigen sachen doch gut ist und wird fast immer fündig


und ich angel heute mit selbstgeschweissten banksticks für meine bissis und es sind schon ein paar angekommen " wo ahstn die her ? das ist mal nicht son aluprött"


----------



## rado1 (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max *

@ Ralle 2609
Es gibt einige Sachen wo ich einen Kompromiss vertreten kann, wenn auch nicht mehr selber machen würde.
Aber bei einer Rolle(Es muss nicht Shimano draufstehen((Sollte aber wo sind die Smileys))) und bei einigen anderen Sachen die mit der eigenen bzw. mit der Sicherheit des zu erwartenden Fisches zu tuen haben, darf man keine Kompromisse machen.

Mfg Ralf


----------



## Ralle2609 (15. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

ja diesen aspekt habe ich nicht genau ausgeführt... ab die rute nun schön aussieht oder nicht ist egal aber sie muss vorallen dingen schön funktionieren und da sollte man halt nicht zu viele abstriche machen und eine schlechtverarbeitete rolle ist wirklich mit einem hohen kostenaufwand im nachhinein verbunden denn diese haben einen besch!ssenen lauf und gehen einfach schnell kaputt das ist dann kein kompromiss sondern schrott... und das will ich auch auf garkeinen fall vertreten

ich will damit einfach nur sagen das es nicht immer das beste sein muss damit es seinen sinn erfüllt#c


----------



## Notung (16. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Hallo,
bei ebay bekommst für 150€ auch schöne kleine Tender Boote!!

Und die sind sicher!!!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Lodestar-Schlauc...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item3a59b8e2e3


http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauchboot-Nie...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item439ea81e74

Das sind Boote, alles andere ist fürn Mülleimer.
Mein Fishunter ist auf dem Wasser geplatzt von der Sonne!!!!
Ja, ich war auch mal so dumm.

Die AWN sind echt super und bekommst immer so um die 150€-
Wobei ich zwei Lodestar habe.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Notung (16. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauchboot-AWN...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item3efedecc3f


----------



## Knigge007 (16. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



rado1 schrieb:


> @ Ralle 2609
> Es gibt einige Sachen wo ich einen Kompromiss vertreten kann, wenn auch nicht mehr selber machen würde.
> Aber bei einer Rolle(Es muss nicht Shimano draufstehen((Sollte aber wo sind die Smileys))) und bei einigen anderen Sachen die mit der eigenen bzw. mit der Sicherheit des zu erwartenden Fisches zu tuen haben, darf man keine Kompromisse machen.
> 
> Mfg Ralf





Man wie oft solls ichs noch sagen, wir DÜRFEN NICHT VOM BOOT AUS FISCHEN, und usner größter See ist 18 Hektar und hat genau in der Mitte eine Landzunge die bis zur Mitte vom See geht also sind die Ufer sollte mal n Notfall passieren nicht allzuweit weg, alle anderen Seen sind max 11 Hektar groß.

Einzigste was ich mir noch kaufe ist ne Schwimmweste, aber das reicht im September, denk vorher brauch ich das nicht !


Boot wird nur gebraucht um Montagen auszulegen,Futterplatz anzulegen, eventuell mal Bojen rauszuschmeissen, später mal Wallermontagen abzuspannen und auch mal mitm Echolot die Seen abzufahren...


Und für die 8-10x im Monat wirds schon ausreichen, und ich weiß ja das die nich viel aushalten also gehe ich auch dementsprechend damit um, und sowieso für 35€ ist mir das so was von Latte wenn das Boot nächste Saison im Eimer ist.


Ich fisch aktuell mit meiner Zander/Hecht Spinnrute auf Karpfen, aber ich krieg die nächsten 10 Tage von der AOK 120€ und die geb ich für ne Outkast in 12ft und 3lbs aus, dann bleiben noch 30€ über, da leg ich nochmal 50€ druf und dann gibts mein Chub Carp Quiver Rutenfutteral......Nächsten Monat kauf ich mir auf jeden Fall die Ultegra XTB, die hab ich rausgesucht, gesehen und mich drin verliebt.....also will ich se jetzt auch haben....

Aktuell hab ich auch nur einen Ring als Swinger, aber das is mal so was von ********....das ich meinen ersten Karpfen den ich gefangen habe bestimmt 3-4 Minuten garnicht bemerkt habe....weil er Richtung Ufer geschwommen ist und stehen geblieben sein muss bzw sich kaum bewegt hat.....mein Ring hat gemeint er muss sich kein mm bewegen.....

Hab wohl auch nur Glück gehabt das der Haken perfekt in der Lippe gehakt war, *so was will und muss ich nich nochmal haben,* also brauch ich nen gescheiten Swinger, und egal in welchem Forum jeder sagt die MKII sind die besten, also wieso soll ich jetzt hingehen und mir 10-15€ Swinger kaufen wenn sowieso jeder sagt die taugen nichts....


Ihr könnt zwar sagen das ist beim Boot das gleiche, aber ein billiger Swinger kostet 10€ ein guter 25€, ein gutes Boot kostet min 400€ (wenn das überhaupt mal reicht) und ein billiges wie jetzt das Seahawk 3 für nichmal 40€.....das sind ganz andere Dimensionen !!!!

Wär was anderes wenn ich jetzt ein Schrott Boot für 130€ kaufe dann könnt ich euch ja verstehen, aber ich krieg das Seahawk 3 für 35€ inkl. Versand, und Paddel und Doppelhubpumpe kann ich später wenn ich mal ein richtiges Boot habe wieder gebrauchen !


----------



## Carras (16. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Boot wird nur gebraucht um Montagen auszulegen,Futterplatz anzulegen, eventuell mal Bojen rauszuschmeissen, später mal Wallermontagen abzuspannen und auch mal mitm Echolot die Seen abzufahren...
> 
> 
> Und für die 8-10x im Monat wirds schon ausreichen, ..............
> ...


 
Nun,

ganz so wenig, brauchst  Du das Boot also doch nicht. 8-10 Mal pro Monat ist schon relativ viel.

Auch deine Einsatzzwecke wie Wallermontagen abspannen usw. bergen Risiken für die Bootshaut.

Du hast in einem Recht. Wenn das Teil für 35.-€ kaputt geht,...tut es nicht wirklich weh. Die 35.-€ kannst Du sicher verkraften.

Eines darf man aber nicht machen. Ein Boot mit einem Swinger oder einer Rute oder Rolle vergleichen.

Das Boot ist massgeblich daran beteiligt, daß Du Sicher und ohne Lebensgefahr auf dem Wasser bist. Rute, Rolle oder gar Swinger können Dir in der Beziehung nicht helfen!.


Grüßle


----------



## Lenzibald (16. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Servus. Also ich hab ein Billiges Badeboot schon seit jahren und ist immer noch dicht. Wenn man ein wenig aufpasst halten die schon eine Weile und bei den kleinen Seen wird er nicht gleich absaufen, da müßte ja jeder Badegast mit Boot ersaufen. Wenns stürmt und schneit wird er ja nicht rausruden denk ich mal. Wichtig ist das du das Boot nicht zu stark aufbläßt denn sonst können bei Sonneneinstahlung die Nähte platzen weil sich heiße Luft ausdehnt und die Bootshaut weich wird.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Lupus (17. April 2010)

*AW: SucSchlauchboot zum anfüttern, Montgen auslegen, Bojen ausbringen usw,.. für max*

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt nur einen Teil der Posts gelesen aber hier mal meine Erfahrung:

Badeboot Hersteller egal Qualität ist überall gleich schlecht oder gut!Eigenet sich nur zum Füttern nicht zum Drillen und Überhaupt nicht zum Materialtransport! Die Außenhaut ist sehr empfindlich! Meine Badeboote haben bei jedem zweiten Einsatz am Baggersee Löcher gehabt! Benutzung empfiehlt sich nur wenn man im Wasser einsteigt der Boden also am Besten nie mit Seegrund etc in Berührung kommt! Benutzung in der kälteren Jahreszeit halte ich für gefährlich!!! Die Badeboote sind nicht besonders sicher!!

Fazit Nur zum Füttern an kleineren Gewässern und in der warmen Jahreszeit: Kann man machen! Man muss aber damit rechnen sich alle 1.5 Jahre ein neues zu kaufen! Bei dem Preis ist das aber schnuppe!


----------

